# Is my steerer tube/stem 1 inch or 1-1/8 inch?



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

Current Cannondale M200 se MTB manual lost from Hurricane Sandy. Bought in 1998. Is my steerer tube/stem 1 inch or 1-1/8 inch? How do I measure it? Someone said the quill stems they've seen have all been 1 inch. I am looking to only change to a threadless stem via buying a Threaded to Threadless Quill Stem Adapter. I will have to change to a 31.8mm bar too. Thank you


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

tied a string around the stem where it comes out of the headset... cut the string where it fully surrounds the stem... placed string on table & touched both ends of string to form a circle... placed measuring tape down the middle of circle = 1 inch

i'm assuming that home made technique is correct... now off to buy the adapter... probably this one > Origin8 1" Threaded to 1-1/8" Threadless Quill Stem Adapter - Silver 
Amazon.com: Origin8 1" Threaded to 1-1/8" Threadless Quill Stem Adapter - Silver: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

It appears to be a 1"


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

kjlued said:


> It appears to be a 1"


ty kjlued


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Could check BikePedia to confirm


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Is a ONE high..

I do have a question, what are you doing with XTR M900 brakes on such a low end M200, if they rest of the components are that great, just sell the bike/parts and get something more current and to you liking..


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

patineto said:


> Is a ONE high..
> 
> I do have a question, what are you doing with XTR M900 brakes on such a low end M200, if they rest of the components are that great, just sell the bike/parts and get something more current and to you liking..


Good question. I'm not hardcore. That's why i bought this M200 years ago. Don't ride much but still like the new style threadless stem look. Bought the XTR's from a friend at a good price. Was nice upgrade. Without much money, you will find people with high end parts that don't match other low end parts... like me  I just might do as you suggested & buy a new bike. Just checked prices & it's kinda doable. I would have to sell this one first as my room is small.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Cannondale M200se said:


> Good question. I'm not hardcore. That's why i bought this M200 years ago. Don't ride much but still like the new style threadless stem look. Bought the XTR's from a friend at a good price. Was nice upgrade. Without much money, you will find people with high end parts that don't match other low end parts... like me  I just might do as you suggested & buy a new bike. Just checked prices & it's kinda doable. I would have to sell this one first as my room is small.


Do you have any more good parts on the bike...?

the high end old school stuff goes for pretty good money, maybe if your whole bike is high end you more than have money for a newer bike..

Actually if you are not to hardcore I will keep the bike as is and don't worry about upgrades that will not bring much of a noticeable improvement at the end..


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

i believe the XTR's are the best part on the bike (brake shoes excellent condition), but it's also got Sun rims (not the thin-style rims) & IRC Piranhapro tires (very good condition). WOW i see eBay has used XTR M900 brakes selling for about $250! Hmm, maybe i could chop it up & get some good money for a new bike like you mentioned. I only wanted to have the new-style threadless stem even though i'd still really have quill. And maybe new thin-style rims. Thanx for informing me about the old school parts thing


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't know if chopping it up will yield you that much more money but even if it it did, it could take you a year or more to sell everything.


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

yea the XTR brakes will yield the most $$... but i just figured out it'd be cheaper to upgrade a few more specific parts than buying a new bike. Gonna keep the XTR's; i forgot how much i love this frame/fork


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, with narrow flatbars, that headtube angle and rigid frame it's an awesome fun ride.
The xtr are the probably the best canti brakes ever, and definitely have vintage bling if you're into that, but imo even less than xtr linear are way better for stopping and easier to adjust.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Just to throw some help your way: a threaded quill stem that fits the inside of an inch steerer has a diameter of 22.4 mm, and a threaded quill stem that fits an inch and an eighth steerer has a diameter of 25.4. 

There are two sizes, I have an old rocky mountain that has a threaded 1 1/8 steerer.

Now for the easy part: loosen that top bolt and give it a real good smack with a hammer. Yank the stem out and you'll see what size it is because it will be stamped on it.

Drew


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Cannondale M200se said:


> tied a string around the stem where it comes out of the headset... cut the string where it fully surrounds the stem... placed string on table & touched both ends of string to form a circle... placed measuring tape down the middle of circle = 1 inch
> 
> i'm assuming that home made technique is correct...


If your measuring is correct then you have a 1 1/8" steerer on that bike......see my post above..


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

dru said:


> If your measuring is correct then you have a 1 1/8" steerer on that bike......see my post above..


correct


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

@patineto, i just looked closer & i have XTR M910 brakes/shifters. I see a seller on ebay wanting $562 for NOS... but mine are used

& ty all for your help & confirmations


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

what do you hope to accomplish with a threadless adapter? aesthetics?

an adapter just creates more weight and another place for the stem to slip and rotate on you. plus it looks silly. a regular 1 1/8" threadless fork and stem look good, but the adapter makes it look like a frankenbike.

if you really want to put a specific handlebar or stem and you need the adapter to make that work, go for it. but don't think the adapter is going to make anything stronger or better-handling. it will probably do the opposite.


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

@mack_turtle, yes aesthetics & aluminum (lighter). My current stem is steel. Threaded steerer/threadless stem/adapter look fine to me. Here's a pic (not mine). Just remove the front reflector & it looks even better imo http://forums.bicycletutor.com/attachment.php?aid=3055

Adapter is aluminum


----------

